# Fladave 2020



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

So I'm going to try to keep an updated journal this year now that I've got the lawn somewhat decent. Scalped @ 1/4" two weeks ago. Blanketed some bifentherin for fire ants, speedzone for some broadleafs that popped up, and prodiamine at the half rate also.

Going to try to keep it @ 3/8" for as long as I can. Here's a pic of the front after my mow this afternoon.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Did a blanket app today.

.25oz/m each tnex and aneuw combo
1oz/m feature
1 packet miracle gro lawn food 36-0-6 (.1oz n/m)

Time to tame the wild beast. Having to cut every 2 days now. I think Jack's magic beanstalk might have actually been wild bermuda. Raised the height to .5" also. Pictures to come.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Seeing some June bugs already so I decided to go ahead and get some grubex down. 
Daytime highs have already reached 96 degrees. Also I have what looks like leaf spot so I put down azozy at a curative rate. Hopefully it clears up.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

I'll be paying close attention, since we're so close in distance. Keep the pics and updates coming.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

This area I killed off to plug with Bimini bermuda. A little experiment for this summer.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Plugged and put down 1/4lb N. Will continue spoon feeding weekly.


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

Ants are so invasive and hard to rid. My go to product is Fipronil and will hands down kill every last ant for the next couple of years.
Just pour it on the ant hill and it won't be coming back.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks I'll give it a shot. The bifentherin has been working but it seems like a week or 2 later I've got new colonies moving in.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Cut and put down 25lbs simply organic 10-0-1. Lawn is recovering nicely. Gave the plugs their first trim and soaked them with some miracle gro lawn food.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Pic after today's mow. Still at .5"


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Real interested in your Bimini experiment. I'm thinking of something similar.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

bbbdkc79 said:


> Real interested in your Bimini experiment. I'm thinking of something similar.


They are doing well. I am slacking on documenting them but I will try to get some pics up tomorrow. They rooted well within 4-5 days. I am really pushing them on shade tolerance but the shaded plugs seem to be trucking along better than the direct sun portion. The sun has been hot and they still have shallow roots I suppose. I have cut off watering the shaded plugs and hand water the sunny plugs twice a day for now. The sunny plugs start to wither around 2-3pm and need that extra water. They do have a deeper blue/green color in comparison to the rest of my common. I thought the Bimini would be a fine blade grass being a hybrid but the blades vary, some fine, but some wide. Blades are definitely finer than my common. It has more of an upright dense growth to it also. I've only ever seen celebration once before and I'd say they are very similar, Bimini might be a bit wider blade and lighter shade of green.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Some pics of the Bimini experiment progress at about 4 weeks.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Looking good,

How low are you cutting the plugs?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

The first cut was at .5" and maintaining them a little over an inch I guess. It's the lowest setting on my rotary.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Put down 3lbs/m carbon x. I have lots of doveweed and sedge/kylinga coming up all over. I mixed up sulfentrazone, msm, and spiked it with some sedgehammer. Hopefully that will hold it off another month when the pennant magnum goes down. I need to revise my pre-m plan for next year. Anyway on to the pics.

Still @ .5"









Plugs seem to be doing great


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Great to see the runners coming off your plugs


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Plugs are spreading rapidly now. Here we are at the 6 week mark.







Seeing some post on here about bermuda stunt mites. It appears I may have them also, mostly along my concrete bordering areas.




Going to broadcast abamectin @ .5oz /M for the buggers. I may do a late sping scalp to try and keep them at Bay also.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Plugs are looking great! I really loved the texture/color of the bimini too bad i was a little impatient and scrapped that.

Thought of you though when I looked at my planter in the back, two weeks ago i stuck a 3x3 bimini plug from bethel in it because why not? Lol, sprinkled some carbonx on it and watered in and it just blew up, still have a ton of plugs my neighbor and I are gonna throw down soon though.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

acegator said:


> Plugs are looking great! I really loved the texture/color of the bimini too bad i was a little impatient and scrapped that.
> 
> Thought of you though when I looked at my planter in the back, two weeks ago i stuck a 3x3 bimini plug from bethel in it because why not? Lol, sprinkled some carbonx on it and watered in and it just blew up, still have a ton of plugs my neighbor and I are gonna throw down soon though.


If only the sand/dirt in my yard were as good as what's in that planter. That's impressive for 2 weeks.

I had contemplated top dressing the lawn with peat or compost. Theres an area where I dumped out the potting soil from an old planter and spread it around. The grass in that area seems much healthier than the grass around it. The downside I noticed is lots of weeds popped up there.

If the Bimini performs well in this shade experiment I'm considering sodding or sprigging the entire lawn with it.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

I will definitely be following that project! 



FlaDave said:


> acegator said:
> 
> 
> > Plugs are looking great! I really loved the texture/color of the bimini too bad i was a little impatient and scrapped that.
> ...


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Cut, sprayed exteris stressgard @ 5oz/M hoping to finally end my leafspot issue. I also put down the abamectin but 1.5oz/M rate due to another local members nematode issues. It turned my lawn a blue shade. My neighbor now thinks I paint my lawn.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Cut Monday and my clippings yield has trippled from my normal 2-3 day. I got 45gal of clippings from 4400sqft. Grass overall looks healthier. I can't say exactly why but we did finally get some rain in my area.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Cut @ .5"
Put down Anuew pgr @ .25oz/M
Collected another 45gal clippings in 2 days
Testing out the Anuew pgr again but solo this time. My combo with tnex didn't go so well last time do to the leaf spot outbreak.


----------



## cfsinger91 (May 4, 2020)

Where'd you get your lawn plugs from?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

@cfsinger91 I ordered them from Hancock seed but they actually shipped directly from bethel farms. I'd call bethel farms first, you may be able to cut out the middle man. They were ~$50 for two trays I think.


----------



## cfsinger91 (May 4, 2020)

FlaDave said:


> @cfsinger91 I ordered them from Hancock seed but they actually shipped directly from bethel farms. I'd call bethel farms first, you may be able to cut out the middle man. They were ~$50 for two trays I think.


thanks!


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

My clippings from today's cut was about half of the previous mow. The Anuew works really fast.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

From today's cut. It's been raining off and on, got another 45 gal of clippings in 3 days. Also backlapped the Jake as I got blonde tips after my last cut. Cutting nice and clean now.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

I notice your neighbor has SA or Floratam by the looks of it. What's your regimen for maintaining your clean line? I'm using my power rotary scissor to keep their stuff out of mine.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Yeah my neighbor has flortam. It hasn't really been much of an issue to keep it out. Every couple weeks I go along with a machete and pull the runners up off my lawn. It's easier for me to pull them up if I let them get a little longer.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

How are those plugs 

pic pic pics


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Plugs are still trucking along. We've had rain everyday last couple weeks. It's been hard to keep up.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Dave, what was the amount of plugs you ordered from Hancock? You mentioned 2 flats. Just curious on what a flat contains. Thanks.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

bbbdkc79 said:


> Dave, what was the amount of plugs you ordered from Hancock? You mentioned 2 flats. Just curious on what a flat contains. Thanks.


Yeah sorry I made it kinda confusing. A single order of plugs had 36 3" plugs in 2 trays. I planted 2 orders, 72 plugs in total for this area.


----------

